# Mid Florida APBTA November Fun Show



## Lucy Loo (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## wallyblue (Jan 9, 2011)

My sister was at this event and said she had a great time. Apparently there was a really good turn out. She said there were lots and lots of beautiful pits.
www.thedogtrainingsecret.com


----------

